# Did anyone notice Netflix stock tanking this week?  130,000 subscribers left.  I know why.



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 19, 2019)

Netflix loses 130,000 US subscribers in the 2nd quarter of 2019


> Netflix lost customers in the US in the second quarter of 2019, and did not add as many subscribers globally as the company had projected. This is the first time it has lost subscribers in the US since 2011 when the streaming platform became separate.


 Maybe this has something to do with their loss.

Barack and Michelle Obama signed a deal with Netflix to make original shows and movies


> Barack and Michelle Obama signed a deal with Netflix to make propaganda shows and movies, that totally rewrites history about how they tried to fuck the US by fundamentally transforming the US into a 3rd world nation, while they ate caviar and steak, drinking win at Martha Vineyards.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 19, 2019)

Sure, i love when liberals tell me how to think, especially the Obamas.

Netflix is learning what all these new streaming ventures are going to learn--the customer base are a bunch of cheapskates.  Raise your prices, lose subscribers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2019)

"Obama Tourette's Syndrome"

Could be the price hikes...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Obama Tourette's Syndrome"
> 
> Could be the price hikes...


i got no hike in price....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > "Obama Tourette's Syndrome"
> ...


Most did. It was in the news. Biggest increase in their history. . You can look it up.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Netflix loses 130,000 US subscribers in the 2nd quarter of 2019
> 
> 
> > Netflix lost customers in the US in the second quarter of 2019, and did not add as many subscribers globally as the company had projected. This is the first time it has lost subscribers in the US since 2011 when the streaming platform became separate.
> ...


Poor CRC snowflakes.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


i belive you, i did not get one....if i do in the next few days ill come back and tell you....right now i am at 11.99 a month..


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 19, 2019)

I've been a Netflix subscriber for years, but haven't been too happy with them lately. They have been expanding internationally and their content reflects that. It seems like a larger and larger percentage of the content is in a foreign language. And they are also spending more of their content budget on original Netflix series and movies. 

I know several people who have cancelled their subscription.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Netflix loses 130,000 US subscribers in the 2nd quarter of 2019
> 
> 
> > Netflix lost customers in the US in the second quarter of 2019, and did not add as many subscribers globally as the company had projected. This is the first time it has lost subscribers in the US since 2011 when the streaming platform became separate.
> ...


Everything the Left touch gets destroyed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2019)

I used to love Netflix because they had everything on DVD.  Things you could hardly find. Not anymore, and their online lineup is just pure crap.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 21, 2019)

I need to cancel mine again


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Netflix loses 130,000 US subscribers in the 2nd quarter of 2019
> ...


So you dont think that out of the millions of Conservatives, not 1 of them left Netflix because of the upcoming bullshit from the Oblammers?  You are one dumb liberal, but I repeat myself.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 21, 2019)

Crappier content for a higher price!!! Yeah, sign me up!!! Not.

Does Netflix cram its bills with another $30-$40 in 'taxes and fees', like the satellite and cable scammers do?  You can buy many movies they run on TV now cheaper than the monthly fees; $3.00 or so, some all the way up to $5. With Direct TV at $29 plus another $30-$40 crammed on top of that, you can buy 12 to 14 movies a month and break even. I don't have the time to watch that many in a month, so why pay fro subscriptions that might have at best maybe four I will actually want to watch?


----------



## Picaro (Jul 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I can't imagine any responsible parent allowing their children to watch criminal traitor degenerates being held up as 'heroes' like those people on TV, not unless they're wearing orange jumpsuits and being loaded into a prison van.


----------



## The Banker (Jul 23, 2019)

Conservatives are petty, childish, babies that would cancel their Netflix subscriptions because of something like that.

Remember when those deplorables smashed their Keurig Coffee machines because Hannity was supporting that pedophile Roy Moore, and Keurig is anti pedophile.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Netflix loses 130,000 US subscribers in the 2nd quarter of 2019
> 
> 
> > Netflix lost customers in the US in the second quarter of 2019, and did not add as many subscribers globally as the company had projected. This is the first time it has lost subscribers in the US since 2011 when the streaming platform became separate.
> ...



Actually it has to do with Disney pulling it content and other networks also pulling their content because they are starting their own Streaming Services. 

This has been coming for awhile and also the reason for the viewership drop is because of the price hike.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 24, 2019)

There are so many free services that I don't know why anyone pays for Netflix.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 25, 2019)

So few movies are worth watching that paying for satellite and cable is just a giant waste of money. Just go see the very few movies worth seeing at the theater, or just buy in 3 months to a year for $3-$5.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 25, 2019)

Maybe because its a business and with stock it goes up and then down and then up again and then down again much like a roller coaster. 

Its called competition 

wait for it


----------



## KissMy (Jul 25, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Netflix loses 130,000 US subscribers in the 2nd quarter of 2019
> 
> 
> > Netflix lost customers in the US in the second quarter of 2019, and did not add as many subscribers globally as the company had projected. This is the first time it has lost subscribers in the US since 2011 when the streaming platform became separate.
> ...


It was because of a huge Price Increase caused by Trump Deficits & Repubtards Internet Regulations!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2019)

No. 
Everything Obama and Michelle touch is racist and turns to shit.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 25, 2019)

Amazon Prime Video is much better than Netflix.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2019)

If you build a crappier product, they will leave.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 12, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Netflix loses 130,000 US subscribers in the 2nd quarter of 2019
> ...


/—-/ Look at ROKU. It has quadrupled since the IPO. I bought 700 shares today.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 12, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Conservatives are petty, childish, babies that would cancel their Netflix subscriptions because of something like that.
> 
> Remember when those deplorables smashed their Keurig Coffee machines because Hannity was supporting that pedophile Roy Moore, and Keurig is anti pedophile.


/—-/ What about the libtards who threatened to cancel their subscription to The NY Times because they quoted Trump accurately?


----------



## The Banker (Aug 16, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives are petty, childish, babies that would cancel their Netflix subscriptions because of something like that.
> ...


Yea we know, the NYTimes is the gold standard in journalism.  They tell the real story and truth and don't care what their readers think.

Still that pales in comparison to a bunch of sick and twisted Trumpers smashing their coffee machines because they love child molesters like Roy Moore.  Why would you like and support a pedophile????

Why do yu people like child molesters so much?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 16, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 16, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


/-----/ *"Why do yu people like child molesters so much?"*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 16, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...





The Banker said:


> Yea we know, the NYTimes is the gold standard in journalism



Oh goody, we have a new moron to feed upon.


----------

